# W ogóle nie piszesz, obraziłaś się na mnie



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Please help with an SMS I have just received...


The first part I think say's Why don't you write to me, but the obrazilas sie na mnie I'm confused by.

Many thanks


----------



## Marcus Africanus

You do not write at all, are You offended with me?


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Marcus


----------



## slavic_one

Btw, correct it's "W ogóle nie piszesz, obraziłaś się na mnie?" (and it's refered to a woman).


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Slavic_one.

It is from my boyfriend, so I guess that's correct!


----------



## majlo

Cynthia, from what we have been translating for you, we will know everything about your relationship.  Cheers!


----------



## Cynthia F

Ha- ha Majlo, and to be fair you probably all know more about it than I do, as I don't understand much of our conversations do I?!!

And also, if he spelled things correctly and used proper grammar I might not have so many problems.

Apologies, if my questions are annoying to anyone!!!


----------



## majlo

Cynthia F said:


> Apologies, if my questions are annoying to anyone!!!



By no means; at least as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Cynthia F said:


> Apologies, if my questions are annoying to anyone!!!


Not at all, Cynthia


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you everyone who has replied, and to whomever corrected the spelling in the title of the thread!


----------

